# TRX125 1988 valve clearances please please ;oD



## barryfzr (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi can anyone confirm the valve clearances for a Honda trx125 1988 please?

I have downloaded the 85-86 manual off here thanks.. but just wanted to check if anyone could confirm for this year thanks.

If anyone has a manual download for this year atv then that would be super too! thanks


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

the intake and exhaust should be 0.003mm

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

if 0.003mm is to tight and u have a tapping noise go with 0.006 iof tapping go down a size to like 0.004


----------



## barryfzr (Apr 22, 2013)

do you mean 0.003"? 0.003mm is about 1/40 the width of a human hair and I don't think I will get a feeler gauge that thin thanks. Did you get these figures from a manual?


----------

